# Cutlass



## juangotti

Post up tips, tricks as well as general maintenance repair. You can also post up what you know about the cutlass for other owners who may not be aware of certain information.

I'll start off with:

A big misconception is that you need the exact cutlass harness from the euro. This is false. You need the 9004 headlight harness as well as the bulb. You can get this from a number of car models. You can also by them after market from a parts store for under 20.00


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 28 2010, 07:18 PM~16752643
> *You need to find is a car that uses the same style bulb as the euro (9004).
> *




Yes the cutlass euro header panel bolts right on any year cutlass supreme from 81-88. You will need to switch lower bumper fillers as well being that the non euro bumper filler has a gap that will show.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

SUPREME STYLES CC HERE TO HELP!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 7 2010, 04:57 PM~16821382
> *SUPREME STYLES CC HERE TO HELP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco

you should include the 78-80. they aren't that different


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Mar 7 2010, 06:33 PM~16821976
> *you should include the 78-80. they aren't that different
> *


modification request sent.


----------



## baggedout81

Trunk shocks for g-bodys.I know they came on regals.Get rid of those torsion bars.
Think these were $5.00 each and it's a 2 minute install.

Autozone 

Part # F95011


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2010, 07:31 PM~16822349
> *Trunk shocks for g-bodys.I know they came on regals.Get rid of those torsion bars.
> Think these were $5.00 each and it's a 2 minute install.
> 
> Autozone
> 
> Part # F95011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the difference?


----------



## Guest

the thin stick on chrome that comes in a roll at the autoparts stores will fit perfect in the bumpers of the cutlass that way you dont need to paint over them and make`em look like shit

buy 2 rolls one for the front and one for the rear there like $15 each


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2010, 08:08 PM~16822640
> *Whats the difference?
> *


In what??


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2010, 09:04 PM~16823096
> *In what??
> *


the bars you posted and the old ones.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 7 2010, 08:53 PM~16822999
> *the thin stick on chrome that comes in a roll at the autoparts stores will fit perfect in the bumpers of the cutlass that way you dont need to paint over them and make`em look like shit
> 
> buy 2 rolls one for the front and one for the rear there like $15 each
> *


good info. I need to replace mine.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16822349
> *Trunk shocks for g-bodys.I know they came on regals.Get rid of those torsion bars.
> Think these were $5.00 each and it's a 2 minute install.
> 
> Autozone
> 
> Part # F95011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thoes are not G-Body trunk shocks thoes look like shock for SUV back glass & will probley not have enuff push power 2 even hold the lid up


----------



## dwnsouth985

GOOD SITE TO BUY OME PARTS LIL HIGH BUT REALLY NICE TO HAVE NEW STUFF

FYI
https://www.vpartsinc.com/login.php?osCsid=...18ce285bb3561b9


----------



## dwnsouth985

HERES ANOTHER GOOD ONE.. YOU WILL NEED THE PART NUMBERS TO BUY PARTS FROM LAST 2 POST

http://gmpartsdirect.com/


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*If your gonna do it, do it the right way these are REAL G-Body trunk shocks wit all the right brackets to mount it (came off a Regal)  *


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985+Mar 8 2010, 10:29 AM~16827585-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD SITE TO BUY OME PARTS LIL HIGH BUT REALLY NICE TO HAVE NEW STUFF
> 
> FYI
> https://www.vpartsinc.com/login.php?osCsid=...18ce285bb3561b9
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dwnsouth985_@Mar 8 2010, 10:30 AM~16827597
> *HERES ANOTHER GOOD ONE.. YOU WILL NEED THE PART NUMBERS TO BUY PARTS FROM LAST 2 POST
> 
> http://gmpartsdirect.com/
> *



*B-4 I waste time joining there web sight do they sell any bodyparts & Interior parts for a 78 Cutlass??*


----------



## dwnsouth985

THEY COULDNT PROVIDE ME WITH ANY KINDA CATALOG..IN VINTAGE SITE..IF YOU HAVE A PART NUMBER YOU DONT HAVE TO JOIN THE SITE TO JUST SEE IF THEY DO HAVE IT AND HOW MUCH THEY ASKING...AND THEY TELL YOU HOW MANY THEY HAVE LEFT IN STOCK


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 10:31 AM~16827606
> *If your gonna do it, do it the right way these are REAL G-Body trunk shocks wit all the right brackets to mount it (came off a Regal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAMN! THOSE SHITS LOOK HUGE!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 8 2010, 01:00 PM~16828332
> *:wow: DAMN! THOSE SHITS LOOK HUGE!
> *


x2 I'm not sure those would work. Pics of them installed?


----------



## juangotti

New Page :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:35 PM~16828593
> *x2 I'm not sure those would work. Pics of them installed?
> *


X3. IF YOUR GETTING RID OF THE TORSION BARS TO MAKE ROOM AND YOU PUT THOSE IN......MMMMMMM.


----------



## BigLazy903

anybody got a wiring diagram???? 85 model cutty . . . .

need to figure out how to work the headlights and brake lights, etc. there all disconnected well most of em


----------



## dwnsouth985

:biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 8 2010, 01:17 PM~16828887
> *anybody got a wiring diagram???? 85 model cutty . . . .
> 
> need to figure out how to work the headlights and brake lights, etc. there all disconnected well most of em
> *


get you a Chilton repair manuel at AutoZone...shows everything about your car


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:35 PM~16828593
> *x2 I'm not sure those would work. Pics of them installed?
> *


I know they work cuz I pulled them out a Regal in the junk yard, I might have a pic of them installed but I got to find it I will post up later


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 7 2010, 10:53 PM~16822999
> *the thin stick on chrome that comes in a roll at the autoparts stores will fit perfect in the bumpers of the cutlass that way you dont need to paint over them and make`em look like shit
> 
> buy 2 rolls one for the front and one for the rear there like $15 each
> *


x2 you got it before me :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

Never do this to your car. 






























Seriously :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 03:35 PM~16828593
> *x2 I'm not sure those would work. Pics of them installed?
> *


cadillacs have something like that also, Im going to strip mine off a cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 01:37 PM~16829026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never do this to your car.
> Seriously :|
> *


WTF THAT COME OFF OF.....WHAT WAS THEY THINKING WOW


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Ok heres a pic I just came across, look hard you can see how they look hooked up same kind


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 01:49 PM~16829111
> *Ok heres a pic I just came across, look hard you can see how they look hooked up same kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF YOU GONNA DO THAT JUST PUT YOU SOME ACTUATORS AND HAVE IT AUTOMATIC I DID MINES WASNT HARD AT ALL...ILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Mar 8 2010, 01:52 PM~16829140
> *IF YOU GONNA DO THAT JUST PUT YOU SOME ACTUATORS AND HAVE IT AUTOMATIC I DID MINES WASNT HARD AT ALL...ILL POST PICS LATER TONIGHT
> *


What does 12v Actuators cost $100-$200 ??? :dunno: 
I got thoes stock G-Body trunk shocks at the yard $5ea. 
Pop trunks are cool but Im just trying to keep it simple wit my Cutty just a nice daily street car


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 02:05 PM~16829241
> *What does 12v Actuators cost $100-$200 ??? :dunno:
> I got thoes stock G-Body trunk shocks at the yard $5ea.
> Pop trunks are cool but Im just trying to keep it simple wit my Cutty just a nice daily street car
> *


YE I understand I was just throwing it out there.. I need some shocks like that on my caddy cause either the torsion bar went out or they took the shocks off i bought the car last year the trunk wont stay up...heavy ass shit kills me


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Mar 8 2010, 11:20 AM~16827521-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thoes are not G-Body trunk shocks thoes look like shock for SUV back glass & will probley not have enuff push power 2 even hold the lid up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 11:31 AM~16827606
> *If your gonna do it, do it the right way these are REAL G-Body trunk shocks wit all the right brackets to mount it (came off a Regal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll put the house on it.Let me go out to the cutty here in a few and get a pic or 2.

I had those big ass shocks on before,hated them.That's why went w/ these.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 8 2010, 03:05 PM~16829241
> *What does 12v Actuators cost $100-$200 ??? :dunno:
> I got thoes stock G-Body trunk shocks at the yard $5ea.
> Pop trunks are cool but Im just trying to keep it simple wit my Cutty just a nice daily street car
> *


You can actually pick them up off ebay pretty cheap ever once in a awhile.

I got this one for $35.00 shipped.11" closed 17" open


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Mar 8 2010, 01:34 PM~16828999
> *get you a Chilton repair manuel at AutoZone...shows everything about your car
> *


i already went to o rielys and auto zone and neighter carry them or have them in stock in the computers.. they say there hard to find


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 8 2010, 03:49 PM~16829558
> *i already went to o rielys and auto zone and neighter carry them or have them in stock in the computers.. they say there hard to find
> *




Here's what you really need,they were made in ever year.From GM for service stations.If you cant find it in one if these books it probably dont exist 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3...-All-Categories


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 8 2010, 05:46 PM~16829530
> *You can actually pick them up off ebay pretty cheap ever once in a awhile.
> 
> I got this one for $35.00 shipped.11" closed 17" open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn if I could find them that cheap Id do that :0


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2010, 03:10 PM~16829736
> *Damn if I could find them that cheap Id do that :0
> *


I used 4" actuators bolted directly to the hinge opens super fast and not in the way


----------



## baggedout81

As promised

These are thew ones pulled out,just like the pic posted earlier








Here's the new ones.Outa the way


----------



## baggedout81

Got tired of my grills falling in.We all know it was a shitty design as far as mounting goes.

So i made brackets outa some aluminum strap from a local hardware store.Just bent it to fit.

Pictures are from the from looking in and frm the back looking out


----------



## baggedout81

Sorry only picture i have. of one in as you can see they rake up a BIT of room


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 8 2010, 11:42 PM~16834693
> *Got tired of my grills falling in.We all know it was a shitty design as far as mounting goes.
> 
> So i made brackets outa some aluminum strap from a local hardware store.Just bent it to fit.
> 
> Pictures are from the from looking in and frm the back looking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a good idea.


----------



## the fan 86

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Mar 8 2010, 02:42 PM~16829070
> *WTF THAT COME OFF OF.....WHAT WAS THEY THINKING WOW
> *


LOOKS LIKE A BMW GRILLE AND HEADLIGHTS


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 8 2010, 11:01 PM~16834887
> *Sorry only picture i have. of one in as you can see they rake up a BIT of room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GUESS THEY DONT TAKE UP TOO MUCH ROOM, BUT THEIR UGLY AS ALL HELL!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16849519
> *I GUESS THEY DONT TAKE UP TOO MUCH ROOM, BUT THEIR UGLY AS ALL HELL!! :biggrin:
> *


bahahaah eye of the beholder.LOL I agree


----------



## juangotti




----------



## BigLazy903

Stupid question i guess

i got a 85 cuttlass, and it was a different year model steering wheel/column and wondering if it will still work like the harness connecting to all the lights, signals etc? i need help connecting this shit.. thanks in advance to anyone who might have a clue


----------



## USO-ORLANDO




----------



## BigLazy903

TTT for the Cuttys


----------



## juangotti

I put the euro on my ride and my pops wired up the harness. when my lights are on so are my corner lights.is that supposed to be like that or no??? help please.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 11:23 PM~16866962
> *I put the euro on my ride and my pops wired up the harness. when my lights are on so are my corner lights.is that supposed to be like that or no??? help please.
> *


thats what im trying to figure out also, i dont know shit about wiring and harnesses....   i thought this was the cuttlass topic


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Mar 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16849519-->
> 
> 
> 
> I GUESS THEY DONT TAKE UP TOO MUCH ROOM, BUT THEIR UGLY AS ALL HELL!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16850430
> *bahahaah eye of the beholder.LOL I agree
> *


For under $10 for the smaller ones it's worth it to me.Especially if you wanna clean up the rear shelf.

HAHAH yeah they were ugly as hell


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 11 2010, 12:49 PM~16860627
> *Stupid question  i guess
> 
> i got a 85 cuttlass, and it was a different year model steering wheel/column and wondering if it will still work like the harness connecting to all the lights, signals etc? i need help connecting this shit.. thanks in advance to anyone who might have a clue
> *


I wouldn't think Gm would change the harness for just 1 year for the cutlass.

What are you trying to run??The pack of wires that runs up to the multi switch?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 12 2010, 10:13 AM~16869989
> *I wouldn't think Gm would change the harness for just 1 year for the cutlass.
> 
> What are you trying to run??The pack of wires that runs up to the multi switch?
> *


theres all kinds of wires running everywhere man.. i dont even know where to start to tell ya da truth... . . also, my doors are electronic and i dont even think they got motors havent really checked, i got the door panel off but how do u take off the metal bracket???


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 12 2010, 11:45 AM~16870262
> *theres all kinds of wires running everywhere man.. i dont even know where to start to tell ya da truth... .  . also, my doors are electronic and i dont even think they got motors havent really checked, i got the door panel off but how do u take off the metal bracket???
> *


Metal bracket??


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 11:23 PM~16866962
> *I put the euro on my ride and my pops wired up the harness. when my lights are on so are my corner lights.is that supposed to be like that or no??? help please.
> *


DOES THE BLINKERS STILL WORK WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON? CAUSE ALL THE LIGHTS(AROUND THE CAR) SHOULD BE ON WHEN YOU TURN THEM ON.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 12 2010, 12:01 PM~16870405
> *DOES THE BLINKERS STILL WORK WHEN THE LIGHTS ARE ON? CAUSE ALL THE LIGHTS(AROUND THE CAR) SHOULD BE ON WHEN YOU TURN THEM ON.
> *


yes. it will blink when I use them. they stay on when I turn on the lights. just making sure they are supposed to be on.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 12 2010, 10:57 AM~16870370
> *Metal bracket??
> *


yeah the whole metal peice behind the panel... i cant take it off, it has little holes every where and cant get my big ass hands in there to find the other wires


----------



## BigLazy903

i was messing with the cutty today and just gave up for the day. . . . couldnt figure out why my brake lights, head lights signals or none of that shit will turn on. . . . put all new fuses, cant find the cutt off wires or nothing :yessad: :rant: :tears: :tears:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 12 2010, 05:07 PM~16873022
> *i was messing with the cutty today and just gave up for the day. . . . couldnt figure out why my brake lights, head lights signals or none of that shit will turn on. . . . put all new fuses, cant find the cutt off wires or nothing  :yessad:  :rant:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Dam nothing???

Well sounds like you have a short somewhere between the batterie and the back of the fuse panel.

Gonna have to start at batterie and work your way back w/ a volt meter.

Gonna sound stupid but is your battery connections secure and clean?

So nothing at all??Not dome light,stereo,power antenna,dash lights nothing?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 12 2010, 04:47 PM~16873447
> *Dam nothing???
> 
> Well sounds like you have a short somewhere between the batterie and the back of the fuse panel.
> 
> Gonna have to start at batterie and work your way back w/ a volt meter.
> 
> Gonna sound stupid but is your battery connections secure and clean?
> 
> So nothing at all??Not dome light,stereo,power antenna,dash lights nothing?
> *


ok so i went and messed with it again and seen on the fuse box the buss flasher was gone, went to o rieleys and they gave me one that SUPPOSELY was fit for my cutty, and came home and put it on and it fell right out, the circle size was like 2 cem. wider... but i figured somewhat of it out, on the steering column i dont know what i did... but when ever i flip the signal up and down the bumper signal lamps go but i got to do it by hand.... and my read lights came out... but still no break lights when i mash on the break... either my windsheild wipers will go


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 12 2010, 02:40 PM~16872324
> *yeah the whole metal peice behind the panel... i cant take it off, it has little holes every where and cant get my big ass hands in there to find the other wires
> *


IT DONT COME OFF. THATS PART OF THE WHOLE DOOR. YA ITS A BITCH TO PUT YOUR HANDS IN THERE BUT AT LEAST IT AINT A JAPANESE CAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 13 2010, 01:48 PM~16880925
> *IT DONT COME OFF. THATS PART OF THE WHOLE DOOR. YA ITS A BITCH TO PUT YOUR HANDS IN THERE BUT AT LEAST IT AINT A JAPANESE CAR!! :biggrin:
> *


true that true that lol


----------



## baggedout81

Anyone else??


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC

ttt


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 15 2010, 10:07 AM~16895313
> *Anyone else??
> *


im going to get that heavy duty flasher today and ill let u know the results


----------



## juangotti

any one know where yo get some seat belts?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16914153
> *any one know where yo get some seat belts?
> *


http://www.seatbeltcity.com/Seat_Belt_Selector


----------



## Duez

Cutlass and Regal doors are the same except for the chrome under the window.


----------



## BigLazy903

im doing something different today, my idle on my carb is fucked, the other day i was pulling the cutty out the garage to work on her since it was a nice sunny day.. and the fucker started spinning out of control the back end started swinging luckily it didnt hit the walls.. ... one of my primos said something about breaking some screws on the side of the carb, but i dont want to go and fuck it up and not do it the right way.. anyone would know how to do this??? 

the idle is too damn high  
thanks in advance

307 V8 Olds


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 AM~16927382
> *im doing something different today, my idle on my carb is fucked, the other day i was pulling the cutty out the garage to work on her since it was a nice sunny day..  and the fucker started spinning out of control the back end started swinging luckily it didnt hit the walls.. ... one of my primos said something about breaking some screws on the side of the carb, but i dont want to go and fuck it up and not do it the right way.. anyone would know how to do this???
> 
> the idle is too damn high
> thanks in advance
> 
> 307 V8 Olds
> *


SPRAY SOME CARB CLEANER AROUND THE SIDE WHERE THE IDLE IS. MINE GETS STUCK A LIL SO I USUALLY PRESS THE GAS ALL THE WAY DOWN REAL QUICK AND IT GOES DOWN. THATS ALL I COULD THINK OF 4 NOW.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16927429
> *SPRAY SOME CARB CLEANER AROUND THE SIDE WHERE THE IDLE IS. MINE GETS STUCK A LIL SO I USUALLY PRESS THE GAS ALL THE WAY DOWN REAL QUICK AND IT GOES DOWN. THATS ALL I COULD THINK OF 4 NOW.
> *


thanks for the info. but ive done both y nada...  fucking car of mine starts power breaking when i put it in drive because of the idle but ill try it again either way :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

cant u set the idle i know i had 3 diff holes an 1 of them was way to high an the 2nd was just a little okay but the 3rd was to low. i just left mine in the middle but if thats not it then i would take that carb off an check it out


----------



## juangotti

Any one know where I can get a chrome dress up kit for a 6?


----------



## 250 Game

if anybody needs a nardi adapter i got one $100 shipped paypal verified


----------



## LowChevyBoy

My homie needs the back window chrome trim.79 cutty he can't find it no where.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16939916
> *Any one know where I can get a chrome dress up kit for a 6?
> *


good luck homie :happysad:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 20 2010, 01:17 AM~16943178
> *good luck homie  :happysad:
> *


there was one on here a long time ago for cheap.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16939916
> *Any one know where I can get a chrome dress up kit for a 6?
> *


TRY SUMMIT RACING OR JEGS


----------



## BigLazy903

i might take off the ac/heater core off my cutty to mold the firewall.. anyone got any pics, on what id exactly have to do for the extra tits from the radiator etc.????


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 18 2010, 10:11 AM~16927382
> *im doing something different today, my idle on my carb is fucked, the other day i was pulling the cutty out the garage to work on her since it was a nice sunny day..  and the fucker started spinning out of control the back end started swinging luckily it didnt hit the walls.. ... one of my primos said something about breaking some screws on the side of the carb, but i dont want to go and fuck it up and not do it the right way.. anyone would know how to do this???
> 
> the idle is too damn high
> thanks in advance
> 
> 307 V8 Olds
> *


did you get your idle set? fuck with the screw that goes to the throttle cable plate, once your turning it you will hear the idle go down or up.. if you screw it in idle goes up, screw it out idle goes down.. ill get pics if u dont know what im talking about.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 20 2010, 07:36 AM~16944360
> *did you get your idle set? fuck with the screw that goes to the throttle cable plate, once your turning it you will hear the idle go down or up.. if you screw it in idle goes up, screw it out idle goes down.. ill get pics if u dont know what im talking about.
> *


alllriiight!!! i think i can do that!! im gonna let the rain chill for a bit then ill go and crank it out of the garage.. dont wanna commit suicide by carb. deoxide :uh:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 20 2010, 10:46 AM~16945589
> *alllriiight!!! i think i can do that!! im gonna let the rain chill for a bit then ill go and crank it out of the garage.. dont wanna commit suicide by carb. deoxide :uh:
> *


sent you pm with pics.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 20 2010, 04:04 PM~16946840
> *sent you pm with pics.
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 20 2010, 05:11 PM~16946871
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


Well did you take out 1/2 of your garage yet


----------



## REV. chuck

the best tip of all 



just junk it :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 21 2010, 04:39 PM~16953813
> *the best tip of all
> just junk it  :cheesy:
> *


your contradicting your self butthead.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 08:57 PM~16955920
> *your contradicting your self butthead.
> *


there was no contradiction


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 21 2010, 10:04 PM~16957569
> *there was no contradiction
> *


you should go ba ck to offtopic where everyone has no rides  


j/k


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 22 2010, 01:01 AM~16958633
> *you should go ba ck to offtopic where everyone has no rides
> j/k
> *


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnO!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 22 2010, 12:04 AM~16957569
> *there was no contradiction
> *


regarding your thread in ot about clowning in other parts of the forum but ot


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2010, 01:36 PM~16962605
> *regarding your thread in ot about clowning in other parts of the forum but ot
> *


oh that


yeah i pick and choose when and where the rules should apply


im good like that :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 22 2010, 02:01 AM~16958633
> *you should go ba ck to offtopic where everyone has no rides
> j/k
> *


and peddle scraping is better? :banghead:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 22 2010, 09:33 PM~16966811
> *oh that
> yeah i pick and choose when and where the rules should apply
> im good like that  :cheesy:
> *


If you want homie its what ever.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 22 2010, 09:48 PM~16969124
> *and peddle scraping is better?  :banghead:
> *


i havent owned a bike in years :uh: 
moron


----------



## BUD

Can't get my cutlass to start, any ideas what it could be by listening to it?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 24 2010, 11:30 AM~16986171
> *Can't get my cutlass to start, any ideas what it could be by listening to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Thats a very odd sound I think the first thing I would check is make srue you still got all the teeth on the flywheel & make sure your starter is 100% & lined up right


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 01:02 PM~16986482
> *:0 Thats a very odd sound
> *


my thoughts exactly, never heard an engine sound like that...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 24 2010, 12:02 PM~16986492
> *my thoughts exactly, never heard an engine sound like that...
> *


you Quoted me B-4 I could add

"I think the first thing I would check is make srue you still got all the teeth on the flywheel & make sure your starter is 100% & lined up right"


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BUD+Mar 24 2010, 12:30 PM~16986171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get my cutlass to start, any ideas what it could be by listening to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 24 2010, 01:02 PM~16986482
> *:0 Thats a very odd sound I think the first thing I would check is make srue you still got all the teeth on the flywheel & make sure your starter is 100% & lined up right
> *


Wow that is the strangest sound from a car i've ever heard.Sounds like a queff 

But yeah i'd like these fellas stated start at the starter cus your getting power


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 24 2010, 12:30 PM~16986171
> *Can't get my cutlass to start, any ideas what it could be by listening to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



check the oil see if it looks like chocolate milk see if you can turn the motor by hand at the flywheel 


sounds locked up to me if you can rotate it at the harmonic balancer or the flywheel change the starter could also be bad connection between the starter and the battery bad ground at the battery or bad battery terminal


----------



## BigLazy903

Does anyone know if a 1984 regal front windsheild will fit on a 1985 cutlass???


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 25 2010, 11:47 AM~16997912
> *Does anyone know if a 1984 regal front windsheild will fit on a 1985 cutlass???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 24 2010, 09:42 PM~16992208
> *check the oil see if it looks like chocolate milk  see if you can turn the motor by hand at the flywheel
> sounds locked up to me  if you can rotate it at the harmonic balancer or the flywheel  change the starter could also be bad connection between the starter and the battery  bad ground at the battery or bad battery terminal
> *


Haven't had a chance to head back out there, I don't think it's locked up. When I first started trying to start it the fan was turning a lil bit... The battery is about 2-3 months old, the ground's good, I'll check the oil and starter


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17003802
> *Haven't had a chance to head back out there, I don't think it's locked up. When I first started trying to start it the fan was turning a lil bit... The battery is about 2-3 months old, the ground's good, I'll check the oil and starter
> *


that noise is most likely bad battery bad wiring or bad starter 


but could be a stuck engine


----------



## BUD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 26 2010, 12:49 AM~17005112
> *that noise is most likely  bad battery bad wiring or bad starter
> but could be a stuck engine
> *


I'll try and check it today or tomorrow. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## juangotti

Any one know if an antenna wire from a cutlass calais will work in my cutty?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 02:29 PM~17024927
> *Any one know if an antenna wire from a cutlass calais will work in my cutty?
> *


IT SHOULD, SAME SHIT BASICALLY.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

tips on installing headers on my cutlass with 350 olds motor?. got the headers just didnt install yet. so any tips or tricks would be a appreciated.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 28 2010, 07:58 PM~17026959
> *tips on installing headers on my cutlass with 350 olds motor?. got the headers just didnt install yet. so any tips or tricks would be a appreciated.
> *


use nuts and bolts


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17027000
> *use nuts and bolts
> *


yeah i have to anyways cause i damaged the threads slightly on one of the bolt holes.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Mar 28 2010, 08:26 PM~17027936
> *yeah i have to anyways cause i damaged the threads slightly on one of the bolt holes.
> *


grease em so they fill slip right in.. if they rusty and shit!! i had to spray some of mine with wd40 :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Mar 29 2010, 03:52 PM~17034705
> *grease em so they fill slip right in.. if they rusty and shit!! i had to spray some of mine with wd40  :happysad:
> *


Actually your better of W/ PB Blaster it's more of a penetrating lube


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 29 2010, 02:53 PM~17034717
> *Actually your better of W/ PB Blaster it's more of a penetrating lube
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 30 2010, 12:54 AM~17040695
> *:naughty:
> *


That is not shit,around here we call it panther piss.Shit broke o;d boys 65 ball joints loose after a few hours of sittin


----------



## caddi14559

DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CHANGING STEERING COLUMN OUT I HAVE AN 83 CUTLASS AND I GOT AN 85 STEERING COLUMN SOME PEOPLE SAY IT WONT WORK I NEED SOME HELP BEFORE I I TRY TO REPLACE IT?


----------



## BigCeez

:dunno: Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?

Also wheres the most affordable place to by weather stripping for the doors for an 87?

Thanks ahead of time ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 3 2010, 05:08 PM~17087077
> *:dunno:  Does anyone know if a steering wheel off of a 74-76 Cutlass will fit an 87 Cutlass?
> 
> Also wheres the most affordable place to by weather stripping for the doors for an 87?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time ! :thumbsup:
> *


DONT KNOW ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL, BUT I GOT THE RUBBER FOR BOTH DOORS FOR $208.00 THE ROOF RAILING AND THE DOORS FROM STEELE RUBBER.


----------



## BigLazy903

so i drove my cutty up and down the block today, ahh it felt so good!! 
my ride is ready, i just need to know how to fix the horn and windshield wipers and put a new windshield on it, after that i can get tags etc. on my ride to be driveable and then i can really get to bidness!!


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17089069
> *so i drove my cutty up and down the block today, ahh it felt so good!!
> my ride is ready, i just need to know how to fix the horn and windshield wipers and put a new windshield on it, after that i can get tags etc. on my ride to be driveable and then i can really get to bidness!!
> *


you get that idle tuned in? whats wrong with the horn?,and wipers?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Apr 3 2010, 11:11 PM~17089685
> *you get that idle tuned in? whats wrong with the horn?,and wipers?
> *


dude i dont even know, them hoes just wont work, im thinking it has something to do with the steering wheel column on it, it aint the original, my insides are blue and the s.w is red with the column...  my lights turn on... but my breaks dont.. or my rev. lights


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 3 2010, 11:41 PM~17089920
> *dude i dont even know, them hoes just wont work, im thinking it has something to do with the steering wheel column on it, it aint the original, my insides are blue and the s.w is red with the column...    my lights turn on... but my breaks dont.. or my rev. lights*


FUSE?


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 3 2010, 10:05 PM~17088660
> *DONT KNOW ABOUT THE STEERING WHEEL, BUT I GOT THE RUBBER FOR BOTH DOORS FOR $208.00 THE ROOF RAILING AND THE DOORS FROM STEELE RUBBER.
> *



Thanks...I will check that out


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 AM~17091612
> *FUSE?
> *


but i check the fuse box and all of em got good fuses


----------



## juangotti

> *auto zone also has the round things that hold that bulb in place
> 
> Nissan halogen headlamp bulb retainer used with 9004 bulb Part Number:
> 42414
> 
> Chrysler and Ford 1984-1996 headlamp bulb retainer used with OEM 9004 bulb Part Number:
> 42415
> 
> i found mine from a 2000 mustang went to ford and bought it there homie *


Further info for the euro.


----------



## juangotti

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/catalog/a...questid=1178247


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16939916
> *Any one know where I can get a chrome dress up kit for a 6?
> *


i remember asking around the autoparts and i wanna say auttozone had them... this info is about 3 yr old though....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i have a 350 olds outta a 78 delta 88 im trying to slap into a 86 cutty... but i need the mount that connect the motor mounts to the crossmember... any part#'s or where can i get them? new or used pm me if you have any info...


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17107602
> *i remember asking around the autoparts and i wanna say auttozone had them... this info is about 3 yr old though....
> *


When I was there they didnt have one.  Maybe one day I will find one


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 4 2010, 09:11 PM~17097034
> *but i check the fuse box and all of em got good fuses
> *


do you have the owners manuel?? it gives you a layout of the fuses and what they belong to.... because it could be MISSING a fuse.. anywayz though lmk .. i have an 85 manuel laying around..


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by caddi14559_@Mar 30 2010, 07:58 AM~17042609
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT CHANGING STEERING COLUMN OUT I HAVE AN 83 CUTLASS AND I GOT AN 85 STEERING COLUMN SOME PEOPLE SAY IT WONT WORK I NEED SOME HELP BEFORE  I I TRY TO REPLACE IT?
> *


it depends.. make sure all the levers on the steering column are the same.. meaning that the windshield wipers etc are on the column and not on the dash.. and its also not just the wiring.. the end tip of the steering columns.. are sometimes different.. (don't know if its a year thing or what)
i had to replace my steering column... on my 78.. and it was a pain at the junkyard because i had to find on that had the cruise control on the column..but not the wipers.... all that is on the dash... anywayz though we found one took.. home .. and the damn thing at the end wasn't the same... so we took it somewhere where they joined my original one with the one i had gotten..

this steering column.. was in mint condition.. but becuase of the bottom we had to take it apart..










i already painted the steering column.. its on my build thread


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 9 2010, 12:20 AM~17141889
> *do you have the owners manuel?? it gives you a layout of the fuses and what they belong to.... because it could be MISSING a fuse.. anywayz though lmk .. i have an 85 manuel laying around..
> *


na bro i dont got one.. it would help though! i think its missing a buzz fuse but everytime i go and get one they keep giving me the small one and keeps falling out wont even go into the prong holes


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

eh is that your back piece lazy?


----------



## 78paco

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 9 2010, 12:28 PM~17145179
> *na bro i dont got one.. it would help though! i think its missing a buzz fuse but everytime i go and get one they keep giving me the small one and keeps falling out wont even go into the prong holes
> *


arright tonight i'll post up a picture of it.... and an easy way to get the correct size fuse is to take em of the cuttys at the junkyard
but i'll post the fuse layout tonight. around 12


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 9 2010, 02:39 PM~17146143
> *arright tonight i'll post up a picture of  it.... and an easy way to get the correct size fuse is to take em of the cuttys at the junkyard
> but i'll post the fuse layout tonight. around  12
> *


aight man i ll be waiting homie


----------



## down79

anyone know where i can find the chrome trim that goes on the edge of the hood on a 79 cutty


----------



## BigLazy903

weres da pic of diagram


----------



## 78paco

i'll post it tomorrow.. i had to work 2day.. but 4sure tomorrow


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 11 2010, 12:08 AM~17157423
> *i'll post it tomorrow.. i had to work 2day.. but 4sure tomorrow
> *


aight man!! can you also give me some info on why my windshield wipers wont work?


----------



## 78paco

allright i got the pixs.. its kinda of blurry . camera phone but it'll do.. now its letter I..


----------



## 78paco

h is wipers..


----------



## 78paco

heres the rest..


----------



## 78paco

now if you own a eight track player ..


















thats in my 76 manuel..


----------



## BigLazy903

thanks man im going to try the fuses tommorow from what i can see..!!! thanks bro


----------



## 78paco




----------



## BigLazy903

what are the first steps in removing a vynl top on a cutty???


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 12 2010, 11:27 AM~17168898
> *what are the first steps in removing a vynl top on a cutty???
> *


TAKE OFF THE TRIM, TAKE OUT THE SIDE WINDOWS, AND START PULLING THAT SHIT OFF. START SLICING PIECES AND PUUUUULLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin: SOMETIMES THEY COME OFF EASY. ALSO YOU NEED TO GET SIDE WINDOWS OFF A HARD TOP CAUSE THE CHROME AND RUBBER ARE DIFFERANT THAN THE ONES ON A VINYL TOP.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Apr 12 2010, 01:27 PM~17168898-->
> 
> 
> 
> what are the first steps in removing a vynl top on a cutty???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 12 2010, 03:40 PM~17170022
> *TAKE OFF THE TRIM, TAKE OUT THE SIDE WINDOWS, AND START PULLING THAT SHIT OFF. START SLICING PIECES AND PUUUUULLLLLLLL!!! :biggrin: SOMETIMES THEY COME OFF EASY. ALSO YOU NEED TO GET SIDE WINDOWS OFF A HARD TOP CAUSE THE CHROME AND RUBBER ARE DIFFERANT THAN THE ONES ON A VINYL TOP.
> *


I've found that removing the back trim pice (bottom of back window) was easiest first.Then you can work your way forward and up till you get to the top.Now i just didnt go prying on them i had to save the clips or atlest try.I more or less slid them outa the clips as much as i could.

Never know someone might be looking for that trim and clips on here someday (btw those clips are not really cheap either) well at least the ones i bought weren't from GM


----------



## BigLazy903

Damn so taking off the top is more crap then i thought it was coming out to be


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 12 2010, 04:21 PM~17170408
> *Damn so taking off the top is more crap then i thought it was coming out to be
> *


Not really that bad unless you have a RUST demon sleeping under that top :wow:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17170421
> *Not really that bad unless you have a RUST demon sleeping under that top :wow:
> *


  :sprint:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17170421
> *Not really that bad unless you have a RUST demon sleeping under that top :wow:
> *


ALSO UNDER MOST OF THOSE FACTORY VINYL INSTALLS THERES A WELD MARK GOING ACROSS BOTH SIDES SO YOU GOTTA FUCK WITH THAT TOO (GRIND,FILLER,SAND,ETC.)


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 12 2010, 02:04 PM~17170252
> *I've found that removing the back trim pice (bottom of back window) was easiest first.Then you can work your way forward and up till you get to the top.Now i just didnt go prying on them i had to save the clips or atlest try.I more or less slid them outa the clips as much as i could.
> 
> Never know someone might be looking for that trim and clips on here someday (btw those clips are not really cheap either) well at least the ones i bought weren't from GM*


I GOT MINE FROM THIS COMPANY

Topeco Products
2525 Southport Way Ste H
National City, CA 91950
800-266-9314 

NOT EXPENSIVE AT ALL, BUT ITS LOCAL SO YOU MIGHT CALL FOR SHIPPING PRICES. GOT THE CLIPS FOR THE BACK AND SIDE TRIM, ALSO I GOT BRAND NEW CHROME (GM) SCREWS FOR THE INTERIOR. THEY GOT CLIPS FOR ALL SORTS OF CARS THAT ARE HARD TO FIND.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 13 2010, 11:13 AM~17178030
> *I GOT MINE FROM THIS COMPANY
> 
> Topeco Products
> 2525 Southport Way Ste H
> National City, CA 91950
> 800-266-9314
> 
> NOT EXPENSIVE AT ALL, BUT ITS LOCAL SO YOU MIGHT CALL FOR SHIPPING PRICES. GOT THE CLIPS FOR THE BACK AND SIDE TRIM, ALSO I GOT BRAND NEW CHROME (GM) SCREWS FOR THE INTERIOR. THEY GOT CLIPS FOR ALL SORTS OF CARS THAT ARE HARD TO FIND.
> *



Good shit mang,i'll keep that in mind

Good thread


----------



## BigLazy903

thanks everybody 4 the help.. wouldnt know what to do without you guys... im a 1 man building my cutty just with the help of my lady... thanks again


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 13 2010, 05:52 PM~17182974
> *thanks everybody 4 the help.. wouldnt know what to do without you guys... im a 1 man building my cutty just with the help of my lady... thanks again
> *


THATS HOW MY THANG GOT STARTED TOO HOMES. BOUGHT A CUTT A FELL IN LOVE. :run: OH AND MY LADY 2


----------



## juangotti

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what all are you looking for chromed for a v6 ? i  got a few sites where u can get valve covers oil pan and some other shit but i got it saved on my comp at home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> link :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUICK-231-2...=item1e5b129ae5
> 
> valve covers
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Fuel...=item5ad4aa8895
> 
> fuel pump
> 
> http://www.cfrperformance.com/1975_83_BUIC...E_p/hz-9590.htm
> 
> chrome oil pan and valve covers
> *


From the homie 99expo. Looking our for the cutty owned. chrome dress up. He says it will bolt right on.


----------



## 99expo

> link :biggrin:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUICK-231-2...=item1e5b129ae5

valve covers

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chrome-Fuel...=item5ad4aa8895

fuel pump

http://www.cfrperformance.com/1975_83_BUIC...E_p/hz-9590.htm

chrome oil pan and valve covers  
[/quote]
From the homie 99expo. Looking our for the cutty owned. chrome dress up. He says it will bolt right on.
[/quote]

only thing youll have to change is your oil pump screen(p/n 20-IS1 from autozone) for the oil pan since stock is 5.25 deep and the chrome pan is 4.5 deep


----------



## skraper85

GOOD TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Good thread. Nice to see some HELP gettin' done. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Any one post yet a good place to get carpet yet??


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17255346
> *Any one post yet a good place to get carpet yet??
> *


go to auto zone or o rielys or pep boys, they got replacement carpets.. stock carpet in varios colors


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 22 2010, 06:27 PM~17273805
> *go to auto zone or o rielys or pep boys, they got replacement carpets.. stock carpet in varios colors
> *


I never new that.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 12:57 AM~17277999
> *I never new that.
> *


yea bro its only like 9$ you will need 2 rolls for the cutty.. you may have to buy that grey carpet padding seperate though.. lowes has it... :happysad:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2010, 07:19 PM~17251191
> *:biggrin:
> *



KAKALAK...... Whats GOOD PLAYER...... :biggrin: 

You keeping an Eye on my S.S. Homies down there.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 21 2010, 12:21 AM~17255346
> *Any one post yet a good place to get carpet yet??
> *



www.stockinteriors.com. 120.00 or so... NICE SHIT... GOOD COLOR SELECTION..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CROSSMEMBER ENGINE MOUNTS? IM TRYING TO PUT A 307 IN A 86 CUTLASS... MY MOUNTS DON'T FIT.. ANYONE HAVE ANY OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THEM.?

P.S.. I DON'T NEED THE MOUNTS THAT GO ON THE BLOCK... BUT THE ONES THAT TIE THE ENGINE TO THE FRAME...


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 26 2010, 09:22 AM~17304688
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CROSSMEMBER ENGINE MOUNTS? IM TRYING TO PUT A 307 IN A 86 CUTLASS... MY MOUNTS DON'T FIT.. ANYONE HAVE ANY OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THEM.?
> 
> P.S.. I DON'T NEED THE MOUNTS THAT GO ON THE BLOCK... BUT THE ONES THAT TIE THE ENGINE TO THE FRAME...
> *


have you tryed auto zone? lol


----------



## BigLazy903

decieded to give my cutty to my lady and build it for her.. shes does most the work anyways, i wanna get me something old school! anyone know where i can get some pink material? for the interior???


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 26 2010, 04:01 PM~17307695
> *decieded to give my cutty to my lady and build it for her.. shes does most the work anyways, i wanna get me something old school! anyone know where i can get some pink material? for the interior???
> *


maternity ward :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 26 2010, 02:05 PM~17307734
> *maternity ward  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i dont know bro! lol 
im just lucky shes into lowriding lol 
when she first told me i was like pink??? :uh:


----------



## juangotti

peep my impala


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## BigLazy903

anybody know how to fix electric door windows on a cutty?? can someone post pics of how the wiring go's?


----------



## BigLazy903

does anyone know if these bulbs, will fit a euro clip 

BLUE XENON 9004 HEADLIGHTS
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLUE-XENON-...=item3efe8c8b1b


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 3 2010, 04:26 PM~17375640
> *anybody know how to fix electric door windows on a cutty??  can someone post pics of how the wiring go's?
> *


I belive the top 4 wires go to each windows and the pink is the hot lead.Cant remember and i couldn't find my volt meter








Driver door 








ground


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 26 2010, 01:59 PM~17307670
> *have you tryed auto zone? lol
> *


YEP DEALER ONLY PART.... DISCONTINUED!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 26 2010, 09:22 AM~17304688
> *ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO BUY CROSSMEMBER ENGINE MOUNTS? IM TRYING TO PUT A 307 IN A 86 CUTLASS... MY MOUNTS DON'T FIT.. ANYONE HAVE ANY OR KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THEM.?
> 
> P.S.. I DON'T NEED THE MOUNTS THAT GO ON THE BLOCK... BUT THE ONES THAT TIE THE ENGINE TO THE FRAME...
> *


http://www.jegs.com/i/Energy+Suspension/355/3-1130G/10002/-1
http://www.jegs.com/i/Energy+Suspension/355/3-1130R/10002/-1


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 3 2010, 04:53 PM~17375991
> *does anyone know if these bulbs, will fit a euro clip
> 
> BLUE XENON 9004 HEADLIGHTS
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLUE-XENON-...=item3efe8c8b1b
> *


Say model number. they should


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 05:29 PM~17422831
> *Say model number. they should
> *


so any 9004 model bulbs will fit the cutty euro lights? :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 9 2010, 08:36 PM~17437286
> *so any 9004 model bulbs will fit the cutty euro lights? :biggrin:
> *


It should. thats the model in theory.try and see.


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2010, 09:35 AM~17498107
> *It should. thats the model in theory.try and see.
> *


there off the interwebs.. i dont wanna order em and them coming out to being the wrong ones


----------



## BigLazy903

so i kind of figured out what may be the problems in getting my sigs and brakes to work.. i took the under part of the steering wheel cover under the dash, and see a couple of harness hanging around, but they didnt fit to the steering wheel harness..

how to fix this please?


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 16 2010, 09:18 PM~17510425
> *so i kind of figured out what may be the problems in getting my sigs and brakes to work.. i took the under part of the steering wheel cover under the dash, and see a couple of harness hanging around, but they didnt fit to the steering wheel harness..
> 
> how to fix this please?
> *


hmmm... try going to the junk yard and finding a o.g cutlass column take a look at it, see if its any diff then the one on the car?.. possibly they slapped on some bullshit thats not the right fit for your year model... couldnt be anymore help sorry, havnt had to fuck with my column.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 16 2010, 11:18 PM~17510425
> *so i kind of figured out what may be the problems in getting my sigs and brakes to work.. i took the under part of the steering wheel cover under the dash, and see a couple of harness hanging around, but they didnt fit to the steering wheel harness..
> 
> how to fix this please?
> *


You talking about this one??There about $40 you'll have to pull the steering wheel to get to the round piece that the wires are connected to.Also removing the retaining ring is a bitch unless you have the right tools.Running the wires is pretty easy,they just plug into the bottom of the colum and go up.I had to do this last summer in my 81 took about 3 hrs (had to learn).I used a cloths hanger to worm the wires up wrapped in electrical tape


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 17 2010, 02:53 PM~17517813
> *You talking about this one??There about $40 you'll have to pull the steering wheel to get to the round piece that the wires are connected to.Also removing the retaining ring is a bitch unless you have the right tools.Running the wires is pretty easy,they just plug into the bottom of the colum and go up.I had to do this last summer in my 81 took about 3 hrs (had to learn).I used a cloths hanger to worm the wires up wrapped in electrical tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this wat make da sigs and wipers work?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@May 17 2010, 12:52 AM~17512349
> *hmmm... try going to the junk yard and finding a o.g cutlass column take a look at it, see if its any diff then the one on the car?.. possibly they slapped on some bullshit thats not the right fit for your year model... couldnt be anymore help sorry, havnt had to fuck with my column.
> *


yeah the whole column came off a 83 84 model cutty not 2 sure but did not think it mattered


----------



## southside groovin

got 2 questions...

first off, how come my heat and a/c will blow thru the defroster vents in the top of the dash but not out the climate vents?

i have the v6 with the edelbrock intake and carb. does anyone sell a throttle cable bracket that will allow me to keep my cruise control?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 18 2010, 06:21 PM~17531220
> *is this wat make da sigs and wipers work?
> *


Or this,it's mostly for the wipers and cruse 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-84-Old...#ht_3139wt_1167

But yeah that part i posted earlier controls blinkers and hazard.It keeps the arm in Neutral position untill you use the arm then it returns it back after you turn.

On mine it was broke in the "left" position turning and i had to manually go up/down w/ the arm (ghetto certified).The arm would fall and keep the left turning light on the dash on solid


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 18 2010, 07:54 PM~17533742
> *Or this,it's mostly for the wipers and cruse
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1984-84-Old...#ht_3139wt_1167
> 
> But yeah that part i posted earlier controls blinkers and hazard.It keeps the arm in Neutral position untill you use the arm then it returns it back after you turn.
> 
> On mine it was broke in the "left" position  turning and i had to manually go up/down w/ the arm (ghetto certified).The arm would fall and keep the left turning light on the dash on solid
> *


well problem solved thats the same thing mine does , thanks im going to get that part and give you the results.. got pics of how its suppose to be installed ??


----------



## Spankz

I'm thinking of taking my vnyll top off my 81. What is everything I gotta do?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17534807
> *I'm thinking of taking my vnyll top off my 81. What is everything I gotta do?
> *


take da trimmings off... get ready for some grinding ill pm u


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 18 2010, 10:52 PM~17534611
> *well problem solved thats the same thing mine does , thanks im going to get that part and give you the results.. got pics of how its suppose to be installed ??
> *


I actually took pics when i installed mine but the misses must have erased them.

Your gonna have to pull the steering wheel off to access that that round piece.

There's a retaining ring on the sterring shaft that you'll have to compress,it's a pain in the ass w/o this tool i borrowed i'll try and figgure out what it's called.Besides that just take your time and pics along the way


----------



## baggedout81

Here's a how to on it.

It was the dust cover ring i was talking about that's a pain in the ass.You'll see what i'm talking about once you get it took off
http://www.elcaminocentral.com/showthread.php?t=27192


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 19 2010, 12:20 AM~17535874
> *Here's a how to on it.
> 
> It was the dust cover ring i was talking about that's a pain in the ass.You'll see what i'm talking about once you get it took off
> http://www.elcaminocentral.com/showthread.php?t=27192
> *


To add this was for a tilt steering column.I didnt do have that shit mine is a straight column.Like a side before just get a close hanger and fish the NEW wires from the top of column down to the bottom where they plug in at


----------



## Spankz

Whats the eletrical box on the passenger's kick panel??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 19 2010, 04:05 PM~17543208
> *Whats the eletrical box on the passenger's kick panel??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


pics???


----------



## ReyRey

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 19 2010, 06:05 PM~17543208
> *Whats the eletrical box on the passenger's kick panel??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its the computer


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 19 2010, 05:05 PM~17543208
> *Whats the eletrical box on the passenger's kick panel??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its the ecu


----------



## Spankz

Thankz but what is it for I changed all the wiring becuase I found some burned ones I got my new wiring from a 80 4 door which didnt have it I got everything working with out it being connected :biggrin:


----------



## BigLazy903

TTT 4 THE CUTTYS


----------



## Spankz

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 19 2010, 11:54 PM~17547313
> *Thankz but what is it for I changed all the wiring becuase I found some burned ones I got my new wiring from a 80 4 door which didnt have it I got everything working with out it being connected :biggrin:
> *


anyone know what it is for?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 99expo

Any1 have headers on a v6 231 with a full frame? My header hit's the frame on passenger side at bottom where belly meets side rail  and can't get it bolted up trying to avoid ruining chrome by smashing tubes  :angry: oh it on a cutlass


----------



## juangotti

TTT ever straighten rocker panels or is it easier to just by another set?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2010, 11:51 AM~17708427
> *TTT ever straighten rocker panels or is it easier to just by another set?
> *


But new/used on here under auto parts for sale


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 8 2010, 02:44 AM~17724776
> *But new/used on here under auto parts for sale
> *


----------



## southside groovin

i might be getttin an 87 this weekend and i need to know what the names of the factory colors are. its light blue with a dark blue vinyl top....


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 19 2010, 10:54 PM~17547313
> *Thankz but what is it for I changed all the wiring becuase I found some burned ones I got my new wiring from a 80 4 door which didnt have it I got everything working with out it being connected :biggrin:
> *


Emission control. Your car will probably run like crap without it and probably wont pass an emission test. 81 was the year they started using them. If you're gonna run it without it, you should switch the intake, carb and distributor from a 78-80 too.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 18 2010, 05:41 PM~17531472
> *got 2 questions...
> 
> first off, how come my heat and a/c will blow thru the defroster vents in the top of the dash but not out the climate vents?
> 
> i have the v6 with the edelbrock intake and carb. does anyone sell a throttle cable bracket that will allow me to keep my cruise control?
> *


Vacuum leak somewhere or not connected. I think its the purple line on the passenger side in the engine compartment.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@May 16 2010, 10:18 PM~17510425
> *so i kind of figured out what may be the problems in getting my sigs and brakes to work.. i took the under part of the steering wheel cover under the dash, and see a couple of harness hanging around, but they didnt fit to the steering wheel harness..
> 
> how to fix this please?
> *


I think the wiring is different on 83-older steering columns. You may have one from a different year.


----------



## dusty87ls

whats better th400r or a 350 tranny for a v6 cuty and what would i have to do as far as mods. thanks


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

> _Originally posted by dusty87ls_@Jul 19 2010, 03:50 PM~18084812
> *whats better  th400r or a 350  tranny for a v6 cuty and what would i have to do as far as mods. thanks
> *


its a v6 your not running some torque monster v8. dont bother worrying about your trans. but if it has to be changed or something go with the 350 alot more common for parts, or replacement


----------



## dusty87ls

its slipping on first and a little on second so i figured i would upgrade since it was coming out. reason i was asking is for when i cut the car would it make a diff or is it the same ish.. im only planning on 8 batteries


----------



## BigLazy903

what kind of bulbs do the euro clip for the cutty use??? correct me if im wrong but its the 9004 right???


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Jul 25 2010, 09:12 PM~18138651
> *what kind of bulbs do the euro clip for the cutty use??? correct me if im wrong but its the 9004 right???
> *


Yes.

------------------------------------------------------------------









Here is the aftermarket harness you can by from any auto part store for like 5.99


----------



## baggedout81

Or just stick to the old style and get them HID's

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547891


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 26 2010, 07:37 PM~18146433
> *Or just stick to the old style and get them HID's
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547891
> *


Good deal. I want to convert my head lights too. I seen a kit for 75 bucks.


----------



## down79

I have a 79 with a 350. I am having a hard time with the timing any of you have that problem?


----------



## BigLazy903

> _Originally posted by down79_@Jul 28 2010, 08:29 AM~18162571
> *I have a 79 with a 350. I am having a hard time with the timing any of you have that problem?
> *


350 chevy, i wouldnt know how to help you but have you tryed google it?


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## southside groovin

is there any way to adjust power locks? when i push the button to lock the doors, the pass. side will lock, and the drivers side goes down but not far enough to lock...


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

WHERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS FOR MY 86 CUTTY? ANYONE HELP ME OUT? PM ME THANKS!! :biggrin: 


HAVE TO LOVE THEM CUTLASS'............... :machinegun:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 19 2010, 12:40 PM~18352714
> *WHERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS FOR MY 86 CUTTY? ANYONE HELP ME OUT? PM ME THANKS!! :biggrin:
> HAVE TO LOVE THEM CUTLASS'............... :machinegun:
> *


http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/prodd...p?prod=3%2E4141


----------



## baggedout81

You can also pick them up off ebay also.Just dont think there the same brand


----------



## baggedout81

Gas Tank for g-bodys
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLDSMOBILE-...#ht_3854wt_1167


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 26 2010, 04:37 PM~18146433
> *Or just stick to the old style and get them HID's
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547891
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Playboy206

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 6 2010, 08:51 AM~17708427-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT ever straighten rocker panels or is it easier to just by another set?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have some for sale
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Duez_@Jul 13 2010, 05:33 AM~18033353
> *I think the wiring is different on 83-older steering columns. You may have one from a different year.
> *


im goin to the junkyard today for a steering column.. so it has to be 83 or older to fit in mine? i thought one out of almost any g-body would fit.. mines a 86


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ANYONE HAVE ANY NICE BLUE SEATBELTS? OR KNOW WHERE TO BUY THEM NEW?


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 31 2010, 01:21 PM~18451522
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY NICE BLUE SEATBELTS? OR KNOW WHERE TO BUY THEM NEW?
> *


Here you go, i got mine off this site brand new.

http://www.gotbelts.com/


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Aug 31 2010, 05:12 PM~18454075
> *Here you go, i got mine off this site brand new.
> 
> http://www.gotbelts.com/
> *


----------



## iixxvmmii

I got a 84 Cut with a chevy 1970 350cid out of a nova... put in a new mini starter. Havin problems with it hitting the flywheel. Anyone else have a similar problem? Ive put in two shims.. the ones between the engine block and starter. Still hitting the flywheel!!! Any ideas?? It doesnt always hit.. sometimes i cant hear it.. then at idle i hear it... then when i stomp on the gas at a light.... you can REALLY hear it hitting.


----------



## baggedout81

Gas tank info. for g-bodys
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=557167&st=0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

SO WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST AND EASIEST WAY OF REPLACING THE TRUNK TORSION BARS?? CAUSE DAMN THERE A PAIN TO PUT BACK IN PLACE


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 20 2010, 08:14 PM~18615109
> *SO WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST AND EASIEST WAY OF REPLACING THE TRUNK TORSION BARS?? CAUSE DAMN THERE A PAIN TO PUT BACK IN PLACE
> *


The hell w/ those ugly ass torsion bars.Go back to page 1 i posted what to use


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16822349
> *Trunk shocks for g-bodys.I know they came on regals.Get rid of those torsion bars.
> Think these were $5.00 each and it's a 2 minute install.
> 
> Autozone
> 
> Part # F95011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will these work on my car if i got the torsion bars


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18638179
> *will these work on my car if i got the torsion bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I ran into the same issue ..... :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Sep 22 2010, 11:22 PM~18638179-->
> 
> 
> 
> will these work on my car if i got the torsion bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Worm_@Sep 29 2010, 04:26 AM~18690369
> *I ran into the same issue .....  :dunno:
> *


Dont look like they will atleast not w/ the factory brackets .But it really wouldnt take much to drill a couple holes and put a bolt w/ washers in there and be just as good as new


----------



## dusty87ls

any one know of a good spot to take my cutty to fix a driver side door. it hangs bad. im in riverside,ca


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by dusty87ls_@Sep 30 2010, 11:43 PM~18707749
> *any one know of a good spot to take my cutty to fix a driver side door.  it hangs bad.  im in riverside,ca
> *


If you have a jack and a couple buddys you can fix it your seff.Most likely it's just the pins and bussings


----------



## baggedout81

TTT


----------



## rivman

Cool topic!

I'm on my 8th Cutlass :wow: 

For those wondering about the vynil top removal...

1. Need to find rear window trim

2. Need hardtop quarter glass windows (yes they're different)...good luck w new ones cus I paid $750 4 mine n they were the last 4 in the country!

3. You'll have to drill holes and add rivets to hold in the clips that hold the rear window trim. 

4. Those clips u can get @ Napa

5. You'll have to remove all the rivets that hold the the top trim+ bodywork them along w the ugly seam that's under the vynil.

6. And very important!!!..B4 u RIP shit off, take it apart CAREFULLY so that u can just put another top on it BECAUSE MORE THAN LIKELY, YOU WILL FIND CANCER ON IT. SOME OF THEM ARE REAL BAD!!

I got lucky, mine wasn't too bad. 

7. Its usually easier getting the rear metal piece between the top and trunk from a junker than having to bodywork the existing one. 

GOOD LUCK! You can check my topic...I have some pix on there of mine...its in my signature

PEACE, CUTLASS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough+Sep 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18638179-->
> 
> 
> 
> will these work on my car if i got the torsion bars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY DO YOU EVEN HAVE TORSION BARS? USUALLY THE TOPS OF THE CYLINDERS HIT THEM.. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dusty87ls_@Sep 30 2010, 09:43 PM~18707749
> *any one know of a good spot to take my cutty to fix a driver side door.  it hangs bad.  im in riverside,ca
> *


ANY BODYSHOP SHOULD DO THAT TYPE OF WORK. LOOK AROUND FOR BEST PRICES AND SERVICE.


----------



## mrgervais

My heater aint workin I changed motor, and nothin. Then I started it and the heater turned on, but when I turned it down, it turned off


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Nov 27 2010, 04:30 PM~19176843
> *My heater aint workin I changed motor, and nothin. Then I started it and the heater turned on, but when I turned it down, it turned off
> *


sounds like u have a bad blower motor resistor


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 24 2010, 02:49 PM~19154258
> *WHY DO YOU EVEN HAVE TORSION BARS? USUALLY THE TOPS OF THE CYLINDERS HIT THEM.. :happysad:
> ANY BODYSHOP SHOULD DO THAT TYPE OF WORK. LOOK AROUND FOR BEST PRICES AND SERVICE.
> *


i got lucky and mine didnt hit but after about 4 months i was three wheelin at the mall and herd a loud pop and that was the end of the torsion bars!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 19 2010, 11:40 AM~18352714
> *WHERE CAN I GET THE BODY BUSHINGS FOR MY 86 CUTTY? ANYONE HELP ME OUT? PM ME THANKS!! :biggrin:
> HAVE TO LOVE THEM CUTLASS'............... :machinegun:
> *


X2


----------



## SPOOK82

IM LOOKING FOR A 350 TURBO TRANSMISSION FOR MY 3.8 WERE CAN I FIND ONE CHEAP 
DO I NEED TO GET A SHIFT KIT SINCE IM NOT RUNNING A COMPUTER OR ANY EMISSIONS ?


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 14 2010, 10:45 PM~19329792
> *IM LOOKING FOR A 350 TURBO TRANSMISSION FOR MY 3.8 WERE CAN I FIND ONE CHEAP
> DO I NEED TO GET A SHIFT KIT SINCE IM NOT RUNNING A COMPUTER OR ANY EMISSIONS ?
> *


where u located? i got one that works good that ima be takin out in like a week. its in my cutty with a 3.8 also


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Dec 15 2010, 02:14 AM~19330907
> *where u located? i got one that works good that ima be takin out in like a week.  its in my cutty with a 3.8 also
> *


Chicago 773


----------



## KaDa

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 15 2010, 01:17 AM~19330915
> *Chicago 773
> *


 :uh: yaa i dont think it would be worth shippin that far


----------



## customcutlass

i think i found my new favorite topic check out my cutty redoing it info n advice thanks


----------



## topd0gg

good stuff on this thread


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 13 2010, 01:45 AM~19313247
> *i got lucky and mine didnt hit but after about 4 months i was three wheelin at the mall and herd a loud pop and that was the end of the torsion bars!
> *


DAMB PROBABLY WOULD'VE SACRED THE SHIT OUTTA ME... LOL :0


----------



## 53trokita

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Nov 23 2010, 06:15 PM~19145714
> *Cool topic!
> 
> I'm on my 8th Cutlass :wow:
> 
> For those wondering about the vynil top removal...
> 
> 1. Need to find rear window trim
> 
> 2. Need hardtop quarter glass windows (yes they're different)...good luck w new ones cus I paid $750 4 mine n they were the last 4 in the country!
> 
> 3. You'll have to drill holes and add rivets to hold in the clips that hold the rear window trim.
> 
> 4. Those clips u can get @ Napa
> 
> 5. You'll have to remove all the rivets that hold the the top trim+ bodywork them along w the ugly seam that's under the vynil.
> 
> 6. And very important!!!..B4 u RIP shit off, take it apart CAREFULLY so that u can just put another top on it BECAUSE MORE THAN LIKELY, YOU WILL FIND CANCER ON IT. SOME OF THEM ARE REAL BAD!!
> 
> I got lucky, mine wasn't too bad.
> 
> 7. Its usually easier getting the rear metal piece between the top and trunk from a junker than having to bodywork the existing one.
> 
> GOOD LUCK! You can check my topic...I have some pix on there of mine...its in my signature
> 
> PEACE, CUTLASS HOMIES :biggrin:
> *



Damn I never new the 1/4 glass were different there's a couple at the salvage yard that I guess I need to go get post pics if you get a chance I've been collecting all the rear window trim sets I can find didn't know I needed the windows to


----------



## RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT

Where can I find the rocker panels clips for my 83 cutlass 
thankz 
good topic 

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by RICKLOCS82CUTTROUT_@Jan 25 2011, 03:44 AM~19690851
> *Where can I find the rocker panels clips for my 83 cutlass
> thankz
> good topic
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


www.gbodyparts.com i got all my clips from them.


----------



## juangotti

TTT


----------



## caddydaddy1

I got an 83 olds cutlass supreme brougham, its got a 5.0 liter small block. Anyone know the firing order for the thing?


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy1_@Feb 21 2011, 02:57 PM~19924318
> *I got an 83 olds cutlass supreme brougham, its got a 5.0 liter small block. Anyone know the firing order for the thing?
> *


18436572


----------



## southside groovin

ok the cruise control in my 87 hasnt worked for a couple months now and ive checked everything. fuse is good, replaced both vac lines comin out of the diaphragm, and the wire from the switch is hooked up. what else should i check?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Mar 3 2011, 06:54 PM~20009345
> *ok the cruise control in my 87 hasnt worked for a couple months now and ive checked everything. fuse is good, replaced both vac lines comin out of the diaphragm, and the wire from the switch is hooked up. what else should i check?
> *


Could be the cruise control brain box, it's under the dash near the brake pedal.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by mrgervais+Nov 27 2010, 05:30 PM~19176843-->
> 
> 
> 
> My heater aint workin I changed motor, and nothin. Then I started it and the heater turned on, but when I turned it down, it turned off
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KaDa_@Dec 10 2010, 11:51 AM~19292470
> *sounds like u have a bad blower motor resistor
> *


Or the vacuum lines at the back of the heater control unit are fucked.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by southside groovin+Aug 10 2010, 07:52 PM~18279100-->
> 
> 
> 
> is there any way to adjust power locks? when i push the button to lock the doors, the pass. side will lock, and the drivers side goes down but not far enough to lock...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds like the factory rivets might be loose or the power lock actuator might be going bad. Also their could be an adjustment hieght hole where the rod from the power lock actuator meets up with the latching assembly.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Playboy206_@Aug 25 2010, 04:41 PM~18404929
> *i have some for sale
> im goin to the junkyard today for a steering column.. so it has to be 83 or older to fit in mine? i thought one out of almost any g-body would fit.. mines a 86
> *


all gbody Cutlass steering columns are the same but the turn signal swith are different on them especially the euro Cutlass turn signal switch is different. Trust meh I know this from experience.


----------



## littlerascle59

The only major differences in a gbody column is if it's tilt or non tilt & floor shift or column shift.


----------



## juangotti

Any one got a good link to get the weatherstripping kits. need that.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

r there ne mesh grills for a 83 cuttlass or do they even makem?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2011, 11:08 AM~20027136
> *Any one got a good link to get the weatherstripping kits. need that.
> *


ebay


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 6 2011, 01:08 PM~20027759
> *r there ne mesh grills for a 83 cuttlass or do they even makem?
> *


pm rick383.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 12:43 PM~20027946
> *pm rick383.
> *


? who's ric383?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 6 2011, 10:42 PM~20031657
> *? who's ric383?
> *


Someone who may be able to answer yo question.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 01:42 PM~20027938
> *ebay
> *


LINK


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20071368
> *LINK
> *


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Soffseal+...6.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 11 2011, 09:50 PM~20071688
> *http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Soffseal+...6.c0.m270.l1313
> *


  Thanks


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 7 2011, 05:59 PM~20037789
> *Someone who may be able to answer yo question.
> *


really? wow!....ok well how do i find this ric?


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch+Mar 12 2011, 12:13 AM~20072688-->
> 
> 
> 
> really? wow!....ok well how do i find this ric?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Mar 6 2011, 01:43 PM~20027946
> *pm rick383.
> *


:|


----------



## $$RON $$




----------



## Wicked Cutty

Anyone have any pics of their headlight wiring on their euro clip


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20027759
> *r there ne mesh grills for a 83 cuttlass or do they even makem?
> *


rick383 has one and they run about 1 stack to get made


----------



## juangotti

Any one have a link to the window sweep kit?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2011, 09:43 PM~20117804
> *Any one have a link to the window sweep kit?
> *


Get at this cat
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19553


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 18 2011, 09:47 AM~20120618
> *Get at this cat
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19553
> *


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2011, 09:43 PM~20117804
> *Any one have a link to the window sweep kit?
> *


did u try www.gbodyparts.com they got some good stuff there.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Mar 22 2011, 08:06 PM~20154604
> *did u try www.gbodyparts.com they got some good stuff there.
> *


The guy above is cheaper


----------



## juangotti




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 18 2011, 10:47 AM~20120618
> *Get at this cat
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19553
> *


:h5: thanks bro


----------



## ruedogg8

So Glad to have found this topic. Trying to do most of the work myself on my 84 Cutty! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 15 2011, 12:56 PM~20345794
> *So Glad to have found this topic. Trying to do most of the work myself on my 84 Cutty! :thumbsup:
> *


  Cutty owners looking out for one another. :biggrin:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2011, 08:33 PM~20377219
> *  Cutty owners looking out for one another. :biggrin:
> *


Good Lookin' Out!


----------



## caddydaddy1

I've been looking for the chrome molding on my 83 cutty supreme. I know they are pretty much impossible to find but I figured I'd try here. Anyone know where I can get one??


----------



## caddydaddy1

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy1_@Apr 22 2011, 03:53 PM~20397978
> *I've been looking for the chrome molding on my 83 cutty supreme. I know they are pretty much impossible to find but I figured I'd try here. Anyone know where I can get one??
> *


Driver's side fender. sorry :uh:


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by caddydaddy1_@Apr 22 2011, 03:53 PM~20397978
> *I've been looking for the chrome molding on my 83 cutty supreme. I know they are pretty much impossible to find but I figured I'd try here. Anyone know where I can get one??
> *


Depending on where you live, I would check craigslist. I've seen guys selling entire cars as "Parts Car" for under $1000!!!
Now, I wish I had picked one up!!!


----------



## caddydaddy1

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@Apr 22 2011, 08:07 PM~20399358
> *Depending on where you live, I would check craigslist. I've seen guys selling entire cars as "Parts Car" for under $1000!!!
> Now, I wish I had picked one up!!!
> *


Im in vegas but ill check it out. thanks


----------



## Playboy206

wat cars center consoles would fit in my cutlass besides gbodys? i got bucket seats and dont have a console in there..


----------



## ruedogg8

Anyone ever had to replace the thermostat on an 84 Cutty? I did mine 2day...What a Pain in the Ass!!!


----------



## ruedogg8

O.K., shortly after I changed the thermostat my car started making a whole bunch of noise, (Sounds like rocks in a can). I think it might be one of the rocker arms, but I'm not sure. Anyone deal with anything like this before?


----------



## marcocutty

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 3 2011, 08:18 PM~20480169
> *O.K., shortly after I changed the thermostat my car started making a whole bunch of noise, (Sounds like rocks in a can). I think it might be one of the rocker arms, but I'm not sure. Anyone deal with anything like this before?
> *



Did you change it because It was giving you problems??


----------



## ruedogg8

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@May 5 2011, 09:10 PM~20494654
> *Did you change it because It was giving you problems??
> *


Yeah, a few weeks ago my car overheated on the way home from work. When I got home I checked my radiator hoses and they were hard as a rock. I figured it was a bad thermostat. A few day later my top end starts clicking loudly when I was driving down the road. 
One of my friends thinks it could be a bent rod, or bad lifter.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

TTT for the Cuttys.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 5 2011, 10:52 PM~20494934
> *Yeah, a few weeks ago my car overheated on the way home from work. When I got home I checked my radiator hoses and they were hard as a rock. I figured it was a bad thermostat. A few day later my top end starts clicking loudly when I was driving down the road.
> One of my friends thinks it could be a bent rod, or bad lifter.
> *


that happened to me... it spun a rod bearing  had to do the whole engine


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+May 26 2011, 03:09 PM~20634165-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tired of getting your nuckles pinched by the liscence plate holder when filling up? easy solution is using the liscence plate holder off 3rd generation f bodies. they bolt right up with no mods at all!!! the spring on these allows you to lock the plate down, not like the old ones that always have tension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2011, 06:46 PM~20635494
> *good info..
> 
> yea when i 1st got my cutty .. i didn't know that you were supposed to use the gas cap to hold the plate down.. jajaja.. looked retarded filling up..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 76'[email protected] 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20635751
> *i did that too, but the thing was like a mouse trap, a lil nidge and the gas cap would launch out!! it realy grinded my gears, i got the plate holder off a 84 camaro z28, you can also use the quick ratio steering box, F41 supension, and the front and back sway bars, and use the hardware it was on it.  best part is you can find these parts at any junkyard for cheap!!
> 
> and thanks! yea i need some center caps, if you have a set let me know.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2011, 08:04 PM~20635937
> *If anyone wants to find out their rear end gear ratio, look on the tag under your trunk for these codes. there should also be a stamping on the rearend itself for more info if its posi or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD INFO THAT NEEDED TO BE PUT IN HERE.


----------



## southside groovin

i did that too, but the thing was like a mouse trap, a lil nidge and the gas cap would launch out!! it realy grinded my gears, i got the plate holder off a 84 camaro z28, you can also use the quick ratio steering box,* F41 supension*, and the front and back sway bars, and use the hardware it was on it. best part is you can find these parts at any junkyard for cheap!!

does this include the springs, and if so would the car sit lower on the camaro springs?

just wondering because i wanna build my 87 cutty into a cutty bodied sports car. luxurious but nasty on the highway :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN

if you want to upgrade your cutty's supension like that then get 
B body splindles (used ) 
camaro 1LE option rotors at 4.75" bolt pattern .12" 
bell tech coils drop 1.5" 
UB machine tubular A arms 

the car is dropped 1.5" brings the tie rod angle back to almost normal ....

4.5 deg + caster , 0 camber


----------



## KAKALAK

If you want an aftermarket chrome rearend cover go to your local auto stores and buy one for an 80's camaro, I think they ask for the bolt quantity also, I think its 10


----------



## southside groovin

76'_SCHWINN said:


> if you want to upgrade your cutty's supension like that then get
> B body splindles (used )
> camaro 1LE option rotors at 4.75" bolt pattern .12"
> bell tech coils drop 1.5"
> UB machine tubular A arms
> 
> the car is dropped 1.5" brings the tie rod angle back to almost normal ....
> 
> 4.5 deg + caster , 0 camber



thanx for the info bro...

might be a stupid question, but wth do the fiber optics do exactly? :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81

Picked up a 3rd gen. plate holder for my cutty off of ebay.Dam shysters around here at the junk yards wanted $30.Fuc that $15 off the web shipped


----------



## xiaochun3612

Spankz said:


> Whats the eletrical box on the passenger's kick panel??? :dunno: :dunno:


please tell me your pic?!!!!!!

i cant see ....


----------



## southside groovin

instrument clusters

both of my culasses have the dummy light clusters and i want to change them over to the gauge clusters, but i tried it a while back and only the speedo and fuel gauge worked. do i need to change out my oil and temp switches to the gauge type to get it to work or would i have to do a bunch of extra wiring?


----------



## CoupeDTS

definately the sensors are different. You can go to the parts store and order them, they will ask do you have a dummy light or gauge and youll get the right sensor. I know I swapped clusters on a old lumina I had that I went from dummy lights to gauges and I ended up just replacing the whole wiring harness behind the dash that plugged into the firewall. You might not have to go to that extent but it might take some work to get everything to work. I wouldnt doubt there are tutorials on some cutlass or regal enthusiest forum.


----------



## D's cutlass

I was wondering if Anyones had trouble wit squeaky belts! Mine have been a pain in the ass! I replaced da old ones put the best ones I culd buy, tightened them & I even sanded n roughed up da inside of my pulleys. That worked for bout a week then they started again!? If anyone knows how to fix this I would really appreciate it!


----------



## topd0gg

I'm having no luck trying to find some replacement bolts for the hood hinges on an 87 cutty. Any suggestions I've looked online and called the local autoparts so far no luck.


----------



## baggedout81

topd0gg said:


> I'm having no luck trying to find some replacement bolts for the hood hinges on an 87 cutty. Any suggestions I've looked online and called the local autoparts so far no luck.


Gust go to the junk yard.I', for sure you can find something


----------



## drew-barry-86

Whats up homies, I was wondering if yall could help me with this
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/307964-Cutlass-Wont-Charge


----------



## marcocutty

southside groovin said:


> instrument clusters
> 
> both of my culasses have the dummy light clusters and i want to change them over to the gauge clusters, but i tried it a while back and only the speedo and fuel gauge worked. do i need to change out my oil and temp switches to the gauge type to get it to work or would i have to do a bunch of extra wiring?



You have to change the oil sending unit and install a different temp sensor one for the gauges. Your local auto parts store should have it in stock or you can go to auto zone and if they don't have it they can order it for you and you get it in about two days. You can also check this website for the mod http://tech.oldsgmail.com/eint_rallye_swap.php Or if you find it hard I have some harness conectors that you can use and all you have to do is splice and color match it to your harness. let me know if you have any questions. I'm always happy to help out another fellow cutty rider:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

marcocutty said:


> You have to change the oil sending unit and install a different temp sensor one for the gauges. Your local auto parts store should have it in stock or you can go to auto zone and if they don't have it they can order it for you and you get it in about two days. You can also check this website for the mod http://tech.oldsgmail.com/eint_rallye_swap.php Or if you find it hard I have some harness conectors that you can use and all you have to do is splice and color match it to your harness. let me know if you have any questions. I'm always happy to help out another fellow cutty rider:thumbsup:


damn homie! lotta cool info on that site. i wanna do the swap so i can have the factory gauges when i put my new motor in, but now i wanna go ahead and do the led illumination too, and a few other mods on there. good lookin out and if you know of anymore sites like that, by all means, send me the links....


----------



## juangotti

ttt


----------



## topd0gg

:inout:


----------



## jvasquez

:nicoderm:


----------



## 83MCinBmore

baggedout81 said:


> Trunk shocks for g-bodys.I know they came on regals.Get rid of those torsion bars.
> Think these were $5.00 each and it's a 2 minute install.
> 
> Autozone
> 
> Part # F95011


anyone that has used these post up a pic of how they look installed...I'm tired of using a piece of wood to hold my trunk up, my torsion bars hit the cylinders so I had to remove it. Good thread by the way!!


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

southside groovin said:


> got 2 questions...
> 
> first off, how come my heat and a/c will blow thru the defroster vents in the top of the dash but not out the climate vents?
> 
> i have the v6 with the edelbrock intake and carb. does anyone sell a throttle cable bracket that will allow me to keep my cruise control?



Check your vacumm lines,pull your control panel out and there is a little round thingy that is controled by the vent ,ac ,defrost switch.that is what was wrong with mine.


----------



## marcocutty

83MCinBmore said:


> anyone that has used these post up a pic of how they look installed...I'm tired of using a piece of wood to hold my trunk up, my torsion bars hit the cylinders so I had to remove it. Good thread by the way!!


X82. I will be getting my car cut next year and I want to take care of this problem before:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

83MCinBmore said:


> anyone that has used these post up a pic of how they look installed...I'm tired of using a piece of wood to hold my trunk up, my torsion bars hit the cylinders so I had to remove it. Good thread by the way!!



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/244105-re-baggin-my-cutlass-12.html

Here they are in my cutty.Make sure you have the brackets already instaled.If not you can pick up them brackets off of jujst about anything an make your own size.


----------



## southside groovin

fuckin transmission just went out in my 86 :angry:

did v6 cars ever come out with the 200-4r overdrive transmissions?


----------



## 83MCinBmore

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/244105-re-baggin-my-cutlass-12.html
> 
> Here they are in my cutty.Make sure you have the brackets already instaled.If not you can pick up them brackets off of jujst about anything an make your own size.


thanks for posting a link..gonna pick these up this weekend


----------



## BUD

Anyone got a schematic or can take pics of the vacuum lines from the carb on the 3.8L 231 2bl? I'm replacing the one in my 1984 Cutty and didn't mark the lines before pulling them off... oops.


----------

